# INTRODUCING 2 NEW DOES TO BELLA LUNA RANCH



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

It is with great pleasure and excitement that I introduce to you..  .. :kidred: :kidred: .......I am picking them up Saturday from KerryAnn.....I can't wait. I will post pics when I get them all settled in.... 

Thanks KerryAnn...they will have a great home  :leap: :dance: :wahoo:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Congratulations. Beautiful girls. I am so jealous.....everyone is getting new babies......


----------



## WEPEEPS (Apr 1, 2011)

Beautiful girls!


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

They are gorgeous congrats.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Congratulations Jennifer!!!

Beautiful girls!


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

They are very pretty! CONGRATS


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Oh What Fun! They are really, really pretty girls! Congrats.. I'm getting a new little girl tomorrow too!!! Isn't this the BEST~


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very cute....congrats... :hi5: :thumb:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

They are little CUTIES!!!


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

Congrats on your new additions!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Awww...they're adorable! Congrats!


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

They are pretty! So how many does are you up to now?


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

Calico Patch Farm said:


> They are pretty! So how many does are you up to now?


These are my first 2 after the fire...I have several others from Steph, Ashley and Stacy so by the end of summer 7 does, 2 buck (both the waddles~~!!) and a wether :dance: :wahoo:


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

TinyHoovesRanch said:


> They are very pretty! CONGRATS


HEY..aren't you the one who loves waddles....Both of my bucks have waddles...Can you believe it. :leap: :clap: ..I am so excited... wohoo love waddles....


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

YES I LOOOOOOOVE WATTLES!!! lol im so happy you have wattles, oh and VERY jealous! But you sound like you are getting back your herd and im very excited for you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> These are my first 2 after the fire...I have several others from Steph, Ashley and Stacy so by the end of summer 7 does, 2 buck (both the waddles~~!!) and a wether :dance:


 :hi5: :hug:


----------

